# Major problems with Meyer E - 60



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

I had my son high school kids hook up the power unit snowplow lamp, & Snowplow on to the truck the 1st time for 2009 2010 season. WOULD NOT go up the overload light comes on. WOULD NOT go right overload light comes on. WOULD NOT go left up goes up slowly. WOULD NOT go down overload light comes on.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Are you kidding me????

The one whos posted every techincal manual there is cant find the answer in one of them??????


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Better go over to the other site there toby and get the BIG popcorn cart, think your going to need it!!!!


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=870595#post870595


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

I had the sam issues with my old one..All the problem was was a bad electrical connection at the plug and the ground wires on the motor were on the same post they need to be one on the motor and one on the block..Maybe this will help.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

WeDoSnowplowing;870425 said:


> I had my son high school kids hook up the power unit snowplow lamp, & Snowplow on to the truck the 1st time for 2009 2010 season. WOULD NOT go up the overload light comes on. WOULD NOT go right overload light comes on. WOULD NOT go left up goes up slowly. WOULD NOT go down overload light comes on.


He forgot to plug in the A, B, & C coils. He just did the big black & big red power cables.
He said he couldn't the wires to plug in to them. took me 15 minutes to locate them & other 30 minutes to fish them out. 
An old E - 60. I am teaching him how to hook up the snowplow. He does a good job mowing and maintance on the mower.

Tomorrow get the plow out of storage. Got too dark fast to see to put it on. No electric at this storage place.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

WeDoSnowplowing;870425 said:


> hook up the power unit snowplow lamp, & Snowplow on to the truck the 1st time for 2009 2010 season.





WeDoSnowplowing;870777 said:


> Tomorrow get the plow out of storage. Got too dark fast to see to put it on. No electric at this storage place.


I dont get it, the plow was on the truck and didnt work but you didnt get it out of storage???


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

Crash935;870817 said:


> I dont get it, the plow was on the truck and didnt work but you didnt get it out of storage???


1st we put the power unit on then we hooked up the plow We couldn't rise it due to the overload light came on then we try to to angle right the over load light came on. Unhook the plow. Left angle went up did not left plow up. Left the plow in storage. Can't drag it on the state & city highways. Due to it wouldn't go up. Just a 10 foot wide X 4 foot deep storage just big enounght for the power unit & snowplow. Without electric & no tools. There the whole story.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

WeDoSnowplowing;870858 said:


> 1st we put the power unit on then we hooked up the plow We couldn't rise it due to the overload light came on then we try to to angle right the over load light came on. Unhook the plow. Left angle went up did not left plow up. Left the plow in storage. Can't drag it on the state & city highways. Due to it wouldn't go up. There the whole story.


Why didn't you short chain it? Isn't that why the chain advocates praise that optional procedure so much??? You missed the perfect opportunity. :laughing:


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

Well we stand tested the power until. It passes the with on springs. Also put in new filters, plug & Meyer Hydraulic Fluid Type M-1 Part Number 15134 PREVENTS FREEZE-UP WITH ANTI-ICER Genuine Meyer Parts. The Fluid is green color.

3/4 way down on this company's repair shop there is a picture of kinda what we got without the gauges http://www.smithbrothersservices.com

For webpage with 
http://www.smithbrothersservices.com/snow-plow-pump-test-stand.html


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

B&B;870868 said:


> Why didn't you short chain it? Isn't that why the chain advocates praise that optional procedure so much??? You missed the perfect opportunity. :laughing:


It did not left anyway with the weight of the plow when it was being on left angle.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;872236 said:


>


Thats how we feel also Mark!!!!!:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

WeDoSnowplowing;870930 said:


> It did not left anyway with the weight of the plow when it was being on left angle.


Let me try to translate

_It does not have the power to lift the blade when angling left. _

Or

_I kind of fixed it._


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

Sound like looks like bad valve or coil not getting a ground or bad coil.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

CJsSnowplowing;875178 said:


> Sound like looks like bad valve or coil not getting a ground or bad coil.


Yes I did change the Valves due to broken studs. The new Valves came with new coils. Now it just goes Up good and fast on raise. Does left angle also goes slowly goes up on left angle. Does Right angle also goes slowly up on Right angle. It lowers good. 
I think some dirt got in the Meyer E-60 or do not torque valves properly due to the deep well was deep enought. Kept slipping off. So took it to the Meyer snowplow repair shop where they have the right tools. Will report back when. IT IS PAID-IN-FULL SO I CAN PICK IT UP. I CAN NOT CHARGE FOR REPAIR. MUST BE PAID-IN-FULL SO I CAN GET IT BACK!
We are talking about next Friday not Black friday Pay-day from other place I work at. Good thing I can use there equipment do my customers on way to gas station.


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

I see what you mean about repairs shops want Paid-In-Full. They told me that when a snowplowing company gives out rates when Fuel price are low. Then Fuel price go up almost a $1.00 per gallon. The payment slow down or stop coming in for repairs. Once there snowplowing customers agree to a rate they can not raise it. They try the customer goes to an other company to have them to do snowplowing same price or few bucks higher before the fuel goes up.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SnowplowingLady;875220 said:


> I see what you mean about repairs shops want Paid-In-Full. .


I think everyone wants to be paid in fullpayup


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

basher;875339 said:


> I think everyone wants to be paid in fullpayup


I before I started my own. I worked for some1 when got out of high school back in 1991. He was able the charge for his repairs. It is hard to pay for things when business is slow. Doing nothing now with mowing season & fall clean-ups are now completed for the season.
If I get any fall clean-ups now. Be a higher cost due to need to get equipment for storage 30 miles 1 way. Good thing I hired High school & college kids. No unemployment going out.
If business is slow I need to make payments on repairs. Still need to pay for insurances


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

I never said i was professional Snowplowing person.: JUST SOMEONE GIVING SAME SNOWPLOWING SERVICE FOR LESS. WITH A FREE 20LB BAG OF ROCK SALT DOWN FOR FREE WITH A PAID-IN-FULL SNOWPLOWING SERVICE! PLUS LABOR COST TO PUT IT DOWN! 
I never will call myself professional. Insurances are sky high.
Originally Posted by Neige 
Professionally speaking I think its unprofessional to say its unprofessional if you dont professionally clear snow like a professional.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

Couldn't fix problem had to take to repairs shop. They will look at it friday.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

WeDoSnowplowing;875702 said:


> I never said i was professional Snowplowing person.: JUST SOMEONE GIVING SAME SNOWPLOWING SERVICE FOR LESS. WITH A FREE 20LB BAG OF ROCK SALT DOWN FOR FREE WITH A PAID-IN-FULL SNOWPLOWING SERVICE! PLUS LABOR COST TO PUT IT DOWN!


Assuming that "down" refers to applied here...so you apply a free bag of salt for free, but you charge them for it? So it's free, but not really free, but it is free? Or do they just _think_ it's free and it's not really?

Do explain please.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

B&B;876689 said:


> Assuming that "down" refers to applied here...so you apply a free bag of salt for free, but you charge them for it? So it's free, but not really free, but it is free? Or do they just _think_ it's free and it's not really?
> 
> Do explain please.


The 1st 20 Lbs. Is free. Labor to put it down is not free. Unless the worker want to work for FREE! We put down by hand so no fuel cost. This is a picture what we use. AS LONG THE 2008 / 2009 SUPPLY LASTS FOR 2009 / 2010. SOME BAGS ARE HARD AS A ROCK. THERE ARE LIKE 40 BAGS FROM 2008 / 2009 SEASON. GOT WHEN SEASON ENDED AT 75% OFF. Normal price was $15.00 for 3 20 lb bags.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

...


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

I do not say i was not going to not to pay them in few just business is slow! Plain to make paymentS till was paid-in-full. I do know they do have other customer that have a store & $$$$$$$$$.$$ that charges for repair. I have worked for them! I signed the repiar order when i pick up the truck. This is before i started my own snowplowing. When i was a teenager. I still work part-time for this person at middle 40s MY AGE.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

What??????


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

Crash935;878325 said:


> What??????


I am trying to say that when the Lawn Care & Snowplowing is slow down to nothing coming in. I work Part-Time @ a small gas station / car wash / small food store. That I know been charging for snow plow repairs sence 1980s & still charge for repairs. I pick up the snowplow truck I sign for it as a charge. When it is my time to charge i can not. Today going to see what was wrong with it. And the price. Pick up maybe if not over $750.00 got from welfare they want me to work. $750.00 is for any kind of repairs to a transportion. I think was time for me to get it. I know people getting it every 6 months from walfare. And there car still sits without state inspection.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

*Problems was new valve bad, & other parts were bad.*



WeDoSnowplowing;870858 said:


> 1st we put the power unit on then we hooked up the plow We couldn't rise it due to the overload light came on then we try to to angle right the over load light came on. Unhook the plow. Left angle went up did not left plow up. Left the plow in storage. Can't drag it on the state & city highways. Due to it wouldn't go up. Just a 10 foot wide X 4 foot deep storage just big enounght for the power unit & snowplow. Without electric & no tools. There the whole story.


New Crossover Valve, The new B & C Valve were bad from factory. Ram Assembly too rusty. Very dirty took 12 quarts of Hydro Flush. New Meyer oil & fliters all for $508.80. The Hydro Flush was the killer @ $17.00 per quart. Now I have a cridit of $241.20 to the good at the repair shop. Check was made out to them. Not sure if works plow was blocked by an other car. It should WORK for $508.80.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ok, this might be getting rather redundant, but:


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

WeDoSnowplowing;877474 said:


> The 1st 20 Lbs. Is free. Labor to put it down is not free. Unless the worker want to work for FREE! We put down by hand so no fuel cost. This is a picture what we use. AS LONG THE 2008 / 2009 SUPPLY LASTS FOR 2009 / 2010. SOME BAGS ARE HARD AS A ROCK. THERE ARE LIKE 40 BAGS FROM 2008 / 2009 SEASON. GOT WHEN SEASON ENDED AT 75% OFF. Normal price was $15.00 for 3 20 lb bags.


maybe if you stop doing/providing things for free you could pay for repairs and insurance JMO Some one on here once said "If your not making money its just a hobby" well plowing snow is a very expensive hobby


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

WeDoSnowplowing;879123 said:


> Very dirty took 12 quarts of Hydro Flush.
> 
> If it ws that bad you could have rebuilt it cheaper.
> 
> ...


I'd kill to be able to sell Hydra-flush for [email protected]


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Nuts and Bolts,

Nuts and Bolts,



I think he got 

Screwed!!!!!


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

you can buy a complete rebuilt power unit for $500.:laughing:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

$17 a quart?? That's $204 per case. It's only $65 a case all day long.

Sounds like you're being taken advantage of and need to seek out a new dealer.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

*Leaking down WITHOUT going to the left angle COULD BE BAD seals & or BAD A valve or both. 
Was a bear in the reapair shop. Sometime it wouldn't leak down. some times it did leak down. cost of A valve was $96.00 + $114.00 labor = $210.00.*


----------

